# whats the best n75 valve to run



## bmxkid (Dec 17, 2008)

???
i have a n75 race right now


_Modified by bmxkid at 6:20 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

no such thing as an N75R.
This dog says *STOCK!*


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

im assuming you meant the n75 "j" valve...good choice, you really cant go wrong either way. did you notice a difference over the stock one?


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (thechamp1122)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thechamp1122* »_im assuming you meant the n75 "j" valve...good choice, you really cant go wrong either way. did you notice a difference over the stock one?

lol, i've actually been talking to him quite a bit over PMs. 
If he has the ECS race valve, it's the H. 
The J is "better" because of it's PSI delivery curve, but it's often rejected by the ECU, and you get alot of boost oscillation.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

psi delivery curve? lol


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_psi delivery curve? lol

lol, be quiet, i was tired alright.








Put it this way: H big spike. J smaller spike, but holds more boost overall.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

i wasn't gonna say anything. lol








but that makes more sense, because it's da troof.


----------



## CFLdub (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*

The H valve throws my car into limp mode, it loves the J valve. The J is the smoothest that ive used. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hipsiguy (Aug 17, 2007)

stock for me


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxkid* »_ whats the best n75 valve to run?


the one that comes on your car from the factory...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_

the one that comes with your new EBC...


----------



## vdubdagreat00 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

umm is this only for modded turbos or can you use ond the stock turbo??


----------



## vwgli04-10 (Aug 18, 2008)

where doi i get an n75 j valve


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwgli04-10)*

everywhere


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I may be mistaken, but I think the most common N75s would probably be as follows:
N75F (stock for most AWW/AWP AFAIK) - this valve performs like the stock one. Go figure.
N75C (Stock on AWD and some AWW IIRC) - this one performs a whole lot like the N75F. Yay
N75H (AKA RACE! Not stock on any MKIV - I think it may have been from a 2.7tt (k03) S4?) - This one performs like stock! Woo! Ok, seriously though, it usually spikes a bit more because it's the N75 with the smallest passages and therefore is the LEAST responsive to the insanely fast boost spikes of stock turbos.
N75J (Not stock for any MKIVs - I believe it was on the 2.2T Audis) - This one usually has the fastest reaction to boost spikes as it is supposed to have the largest passages of the N75s.
There's also a couple of other N75s out there... like the K. And I'm sure there's more. I'm over it though.
Ok. That's all I've got. Not even sure how accurate that is. Pretty sure those are the most common ones in use on MKIVs.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

I always thought the J was the race...anyway, I used an N75K and liked it (definetly more mid-range w/o the spike of the "race") but I got worse mileage. The K is from the 5cyl 2.1T. In the end I really don't think any of the n-valves are worth the effort.


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

So pretty much, there is none better then the other and we all (that are chipped) have to live with our boost spikes huh?

Guess N75J it is.... since its the ONLY ONE I've heard semi-good reviews on!!

Bring this thread from the dead and lets get some REAL, DYNO PROVEN, "RACING GURU" opinions! Before someone goes out and hooks up a MBC and blows their car up! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## GLI_Dreadhead (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to order the J and dyno it afterwards so I will post my results when done. Helps having a dyno on hand lol


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

So any Dyno sheets yet?! 

Looking forward to THAT! I'm not sure if the J is ANY better than the stock one.... :what:


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

vee_dubb_gti said:


> opcorn:


X2


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

The one that came stock on your car is best


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> The one that came stock on your car is best


I'm beginning to believe this.... but I've also heard MUCH different!

I would REALLY like to see some Dyno sheets on this, while swapping out several N75's AND using a MBC! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck finding dyno sheets. 

People who try to make power by mismatching N75 valves generally can't afford dyno time. Just sayin.

By doing so you're essentially attempting to override the ECU's boost control measures by using a slower reacting valve. A good tune like Gonzo's will do a much better job of accurately controlling boost, and making power.

Installing an N75 that was originally manufactured for an 1993 Audi isn't an upgrade by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## Richard James (Sep 10, 2006)

I have GIAC X+ that is supposedly suppose to work with the stock N75. I put on a J for fun and wow! Smoother pulls, More boost, and holds considerably longer. Zero surging issues or anything negative best 75 dollars I ever spent on it.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Rod Ratio said:


> Installing an N75 that was originally manufactured for an 1993 Audi isn't an upgrade by any stretch of the imagination


Its heritage dammit  Seriously though, I have Maestro and things have looked fine, and it feels better...maybe I'll find a stock one and throw it on, and has been awhile...


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> Good luck finding dyno sheets.
> 
> People who try to make power by mismatching N75 valves generally can't afford dyno time. Just sayin.
> 
> ...





Richard James said:


> I have GIAC X+ that is supposedly suppose to work with the stock N75. I put on a J for fun and wow! Smoother pulls, More boost, and holds considerably longer. Zero surging issues or anything negative best 75 dollars I ever spent on it.





l88m22vette said:


> Its heritage dammit  Seriously though, I have Maestro and things have looked fine, and it feels better...maybe I'll find a stock one and throw it on, and has been awhile...


See.... my point proven. Contradictions. Lol! 

How bout some videos of different N75's being ran???


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

SickAzzGTI said:


> See.... my point proven. Contradictions. Lol!...


I have the stock n75 as well as the J… the J did run a little better on my car before switching to a Forge Unos (which runs better than either n75). However, some people have had horrible issues with the J valve… not sure why it works on some cars and not others but it's a little unpredictable :beer:


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to run my "j" yet.... plan to once my car is up and about again, to see the comparisons....

... I CAN tell u that before doing the "ultimate delete" ,that the N249 delete helped TREMENDOUSLY with weird surging issues on a GT28R! THAT IS A FACT! (Atleast w/ the said turbo and MY AWP! )


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

SickAzzGTI said:


> I haven't had a chance to run my "j" yet.... plan to once my car is up and about again, to see the comparisons....
> 
> ... I CAN tell u that before doing the "ultimate delete" ,that the N249 delete helped TREMENDOUSLY with weird surging issues on a GT28R! THAT IS A FACT! (Atleast w/ the said turbo and MY AWP! )


Lol, relax with the caps key. Obviously a more efficient vacum system will better control things. You won't find any argument here.

The J valve is a bit more subjective however


----------



## G60DUBS (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm running what ECS Tuning calls the "race N75". My car has a APR tune and I spike at 20 psi. With the stock N75 I spike at 17 psi. I don't throw any codes or see limp mode either way. The driveability with the stock N75 is WAY better.....my wife hates driving my car when I have the "race" valve in. my $.02


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> Lol, relax with the caps key. Obviously a more efficient vacum system will better control things. You won't find any argument here.
> 
> The J valve is a bit more subjective however


Sorry... that's the only way I know how to get a POINT across! lol! (with emphasis!)


----------



## SuicideGirls (Feb 20, 2013)

Stock valve. Period.

You need more boost? Get a btter tune and/or do the wastegate actuator mod.


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

I just don't know if I believe this... why would anyone EVER recommend it or sell it as an upgrade if it had NO affect on the car??? I just want someone to make a video running different valves damnit! lol

Hell, I'm just going to do it... I'll post results once the car is back in 100% condition!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

It was originally marketed as an upgrade back in the late 90's, and early 00's as a bandaid for the garbage tunes that were available then


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Want to hold more boost? Increase the preload on the wastegate to coincide with the actual boost pressure you're running via external helper springs. A $5 upgrade that will give you more than the "race valve" ever could hope to do


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Rod Ratio said:


> Want to hold more boost? Increase the preload on the wastegate to coincide with the actual boost pressure you're running via external helper springs. A $5 upgrade that will give you more than the "race valve" ever could hope to do


This has been working great on my car for quite some time now… :thumbup:


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> It was originally marketed as an upgrade back in the late 90's, and early 00's as a bandaid for the garbage tunes that were available then


THIS makes sense.... best explination thus far!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

SickAzzGTI said:


> THIS makes sense.... best explination thus far!


*explanation

Pro Tip : spell check is your friend


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> *explanation
> 
> Pro Tip : spell check is your friend


Oh yea, sorry... forgot! Vortex - the online dictionary!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

SickAzzGTI said:


> Oh yea, sorry... forgot! Vortex - the online dictionary!


This is a tech forum. Many of us are educated, intelligent, etc.

Proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation are encouraged here. We give Chris a pass however


----------



## SickAzzGTI (Jul 10, 2012)

Rod Ratio said:


> This is a tech forum. Many of us are educated, intelligent, etc.
> 
> Proper spelling, grammar, and punctuation are encouraged here. We give Chris a pass however


My vocabulary, spelling, grammer, etc. is actually above average. IMO. 

MOST of the time I'm on my phone (which is a POS BTW) and I don't catch it until after the fact. My apologies, I'll try to be more "author like" for everyone from now on! Hell, I might even go to my book shelf and grab the thesaurus, break out the big words! Then have my wife (who is a paralegal) proofread it for me... com'n maaaan! I was giving YOU a compliment. Was it NECESSARY to call me out for a single misspelled word? You OBVIOUSLY knew what I meant! 

Trust me, I KNOW you're not done writing a correct essay by only correcting the grammar, emphasis, adjusting the formality, etc. I PROMISE I'll proofread until it reads PERFECTLY from this sentence forward! Yes, it can and will be tedious, but I wouldn't want you to be upset!!!! 

Fo real doe, cut some nizzles a brizzake! Sheesh! 

BTW! MY NAME IS CHRIS, CAN I GET A DAMN BRAKE?! OH SHIIII! *BREAK, BREAK, BREEEEEEAAAAAAK!* SORRY!!!!


----------



## SofaKingYllw (Nov 8, 2011)

SickAzzGTI said:


> My vocabulary, spelling, grammer, etc. is actually above average. IMO.
> 
> MOST of the time I'm on my phone (which is a POS BTW) and I don't catch it until after the fact. My apologies, I'll try to be more "author like" for everyone from now on! Hell, I might even go to my book shelf and grab the thesaurus, break out the big words! Then have my wife (who is a paralegal) proofread it for me... com'n maaaan! I was giving YOU a compliment. Was it NECESSARY to call me out for a single misspelled word? You OBVIOUSLY knew what I meant!
> 
> ...


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GT-Volks (Mar 20, 2012)

Jetta AWP 1.8t - GT2860R @ 22lbs, Stage II Eprom Chip/Tune, T25 Mani, Deatschwerks 550cc injectors, Walbro 255, ATP adjustable 4bar FPR, 3" downpipe/testpipe (catless), 3" Borla Catback, Neuspeed Intake w/ Heat Shield, Neuspeed FMIC Core w/ ATP Piping, Forge 007 DV, Sachs Single Mass Clutch w/ 14lb flywheel, Raceland Coilovers, Forge Silicone TIP, SAI/N249/PCV/EVAP Delete, 35A Custom's Catch Can, Aristos w/ 20mm spacers in rear ................i wanna see this Jetta


----------



## GT-Volks (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad to see all the different types of N75's 
Had been wondering for a while how many there were....


----------

